# Anybody Travelled to Germany on JobSeeker Visa??



## brahma12

Hi Everyone ,

I am a software professional working in India (Bangalore).
I have planes to work and live in germany .
I heard about Germany Job seeker Visa.
Does any body travelled to Germany on Job Seeker Visa?
If you travelled on Job Seeker Visa, how are the situations ? and is it right way ?
Please give the information on this .
Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## James3214

This is quite a hot topic on here and there have been previous threads about it. 
Check out the following and also use the search option.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-german-jobseeker-visa-eu-blue-card-visa.html

Judging from the discussion, I don't think many have been successful in their applications, but I would also like to hear from those that did manage to get one of these visas and even more important that they found a job with it. I have'nt heard of any so far!


----------



## jbabyme

You can travel through Job seeker visa , you should know the basic german otherwise it is very tough to live in Germany and German's are a little bit rude people.


----------



## brahma12

Thanks Guys for your response!
Here the only question we need to think is "after moving to Germany on a Job Seeker Visa, if we did not get success then it will be a big trouble.." 
Actually i am looking here for the people who are currently searching job in Germany on Job Seeker Visa.


----------

